# Melted Plug On Honda GC160 5.0 Pressure Washer



## alphadogg (Jun 23, 2013)

Need a part number to order a replacement for a plug that seems to have melted off my pressure washer.

So, I was setting up to use my pressure washer. Has a Honda GC160 5.0 engine. I check the gas and oil. All seems well. Fire it up. All seems well. Start pressure washer, and start using it normally, getting about 20 sqft of brick washed, but eventually I hear it sputter and, looking back, see it smoking. Immediately stop it and the plug on the side of the pump has melted off. Photos in link available on flickr dot com, photos, [email protected], sets 72157634285583883 (Used commas to separate url, as I am being blocked)

Now, I need:
a) the part number for purchasing a replacement online.
b) a reason why this would happen?

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps it's your thermal relief valve that melted. Need to look at a picture of the pump where it came off. I could not really tell from the picture of the part. Also the brand and model number off of the pump would be helpful as well.


----------



## alphadogg (Jun 23, 2013)

Added a pic to the set. It was a clear, glassy plastic hex bolt, and used to be threaded. There seems to be a bead in it too.

Not sure what brand the whole pressure washer is, actually. The engine is a Honda GC 160 5.0. Engine is marked as GCAHA 1850007 QHC.

The only other marking I can see is the big, yellow "BE" on the handle to move the pressure washer around.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is usually an I.D. tag on the pump itself that will show the manufacturer and model of pump.


----------



## alphadogg (Jun 23, 2013)

By "pump" do you mean the whole pressure washer, or the part attached to the engine from which the part melted off?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

alphadogg said:


> By "pump" do you mean the whole pressure washer, or the part attached to the engine from which the part melted off?


*part attached to the engine from which the part melted *


----------



## alphadogg (Jun 23, 2013)

There's a tag on it: flickr-dot-com/photos/[email protected]/9146461483

Comet AXD 2424


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like the oil drain plug that melted. Have never seen one get hot enough to melt.

You should be able to find parts and service manuals at:

http://www.cometpump.net/


----------



## alphadogg (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! With your help, and the guide coughing up a part number, I was able to find the part @ PressureParts for $3ea. Cost more to ship them...


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

If they heat up and melt usually that tells me that the oil had leaked out,allowing the pump to over heat.I have found that when pumps get a little age the threads on the sight glass get soft and will let oil leak out!


----------

